# Jewel Cichlid Fry



## surfthebay

I just got eight red jewel cichlid fry, _Hemichromis lifalili_. I have a dozen on the way from a different source. I am raising them large angelfish. Jewel cichlids can be peaceful or aggressive. My experience is, _Hemichromis lifalili_ is peaceful and can be raised in a community tank.


----------



## surfthebay

I have added more _Hemichromis_ today. The fry are slightly bigger then the previous fry. The exact species of this batch of _Hemichromis_ is unknown. I successfully breed _Hemichromis lifalili_ in the late 1980's. I had a colony of seven in a 20 gallon long aquarium. The aquarium had two bubble wands for an under gravel filter, which created a strong current and a lot of oxygen. The colony was always very peaceful, living in a cave together. Then, one day a female laid her eggs on a smooth rock in front of the cave. The female was pale in color compared to the male. Two weeks later, there was numerous fry swimming. My next step, was to raise _Hemichromis lifalili_ with angelfish. About 25 years later, I combined them today. None of the fry seem aggressive towards my angelfish, which is a relieve. The combination of angelfish and jewel cichlids looks sharp.







View attachment 1


----------



## surfthebay

The jewel cichlids bred. Here are pictures of the pair with eggs.


----------

